# Film Schools in the USA/UK



## Backtrap (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,
I'm a student from India, I'll be finishing my graduation around 05/13.
I wish to study film making in the UK or the USA, I'm looking for a minimum 1 year course.
Could anyone please recommend a god film institute for me to join. Most appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Backtrap (Dec 26, 2012)

good*


----------



## Jonas (Jan 18, 2013)

In this post is your answer
http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...1022734/m/9880042836


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 18, 2013)

excuse me, but your link is to a post that's 2 years old. refer to the proper sticky in the correct forum please.

EDIT: 
P.S Please don't go around ressurecting old threads and reply with copy/paste answers.


----------



## safiajen0055 (Feb 10, 2013)

If you want to continue your study in Film industry then you can try in these institutes for doing film studies..Try the following link to get full info about film institutes..

studyin-uk.com/e/studyuk-film/


----------

